# Steam: Norweger will sämtliche Spiele durchspielen



## Gast1669461003 (17. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Norweger will sämtliche Spiele durchspielen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Norweger will sämtliche Spiele durchspielen


----------



## Canny (17. Januar 2016)

Der Typ kann einem nur leid tun...


----------



## Seegurkensalat (17. Januar 2016)

Interessante Seite zum Thema: http://steamleft.com/


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Januar 2016)

es sind "nur" etwas über 1400 Spiele in Steam? Ich hätte mit deutlich mehr gerechnet, schon alleine wegen den ganzen Early-Acces Titeln


----------



## Sakurai (17. Januar 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> es sind "nur" etwas über 1400 Spiele in Steam? Ich hätte mit deutlich mehr gerechnet, schon alleine wegen den ganzen Early-Acces Titeln


 Das werden wohl die Spiele sein die er schon besitzt und/ oder anpeilen will. Unten im Artikel steht auf Steam gibt es mehr als 3500 Titel. Man kann auch in Steam selber filtern lassen, eben mal gemacht und Steam selber haut mir 7361 Spiele raus.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (17. Januar 2016)

Shadow_Man wohnt in Norwegen?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. Januar 2016)

Sakurai schrieb:


> Steam selber haut mir 7361 Spiele raus.



Das dürften aber auch sämtliche Versionen eines Spiels, Demos, DLC usw. sein.


----------



## SnakeP (17. Januar 2016)

beim letzten Sale wurden bei mir fast 10.000 Spiele im Angebot angeziegt


----------



## GerBulle (17. Januar 2016)

SnakeP schrieb:


> beim letzten Sale wurden bei mir fast 10.000 Spiele im Angebot angeziegt



Das sind nicht nur Spiele, sondern auch DLCs, Microtrans., Items etc. pp. - halt Artikel bzw. Produkte, die man auf Steam erwerben kann, dazu zählen im Übrigen auch Software wie Tools. Steam ist keine Game-Only Plattform. 

PS.: Hmh, Dennis hat das ja bereits gesagt, nun gut, doppelt hält besser.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (17. Januar 2016)

Verheiratet und Kind. Ob das auf Dauer gut geht? Bin gespannt ob seine Familie das mitmacht


----------



## smutjesmooth (17. Januar 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Interessante Seite zum Thema: SteamLeft






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ziemlich heftig. Interessanter Link.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hält sich in Grenzen  bin aber auch mehr auf Konsole unterwegs, daher nicht verwunderlich


----------



## WeeFilly (17. Januar 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oha! Ich würde mir eher alle Spiele antun als 98 mal Concorde zu fliegen...


----------



## WeeFilly (17. Januar 2016)

Aber wie spielt man denn Skyrim oder so durch? Oder Civilization?


----------



## Worrel (17. Januar 2016)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Aber wie spielt man denn Skyrim oder so durch? Oder Civilization?


Steht doch im Artikel: Bis er den Abspann sieht.


----------



## smutjesmooth (17. Januar 2016)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Aber wie spielt man denn Skyrim oder so durch? Oder Civilization?


Ich vermute mal die Seite geht nach den erreichten Steam Erfolgen im Account und der Spielzeit bei den Spielen. 
Es gibt ja auch viele Multiplayerspiele die man im Prinzip ja auch nicht wirklich durchspielen kann. Zb. Cs Go.


----------



## Amelius01 (17. Januar 2016)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Verheiratet und Kind. Ob das auf Dauer gut geht? Bin gespannt ob seine Familie das mitmacht



Kommt drauf an, wie sehr er seine Familie vernachlässigt. Bzw. wie lange er pro Tag spielt.


----------



## Wynn (17. Januar 2016)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Aber wie spielt man denn Skyrim oder so durch? Oder Civilization?



How long does it take to beat your favorite games? - HowLongToBeat.com

Es gibt ca. Werte wann du ein spiel durchgespielt hast


----------



## oldsql-Triso (17. Januar 2016)

1400 Spiele und sagen wir mal 6 Stunden durchschnittliche Spielzeit, wenn man Stumpf das Game durchballert und das auch noch fix, macht 8400 Std. . Macht in Summe 350 Tage.  Na jetzt kann jeder weiterspinnen, wie viele Jahre er braucht, wenn er maximal 2 Stunden am Tag zocken kann. Also dass Ziel ist nicht unrealistisch, wenn er sagt diese Anzahl ist der Ist-Zustand für sein Vorhaben. Wenn er natürlich jeden Titel der noch erscheinen wird mitzählt, dann wird es eng.


----------



## Steckdosenmann (17. Januar 2016)

Der ist bekloppt, und sollte ins Heim.


----------



## stevem (17. Januar 2016)

Naja komische Spieleliste für sein Vorhaben, den da sind so manche Spiele dabei die man gar nicht wirklich durchspielen kann zb Star Wars Battlefront 2, Left 4 Dead, Blood Bowl usw. andere Spiele wiederum eignen sich ganz gut da man sie schnell durchgespielt hat zb.: Crysis, Aliens vs Predator, Ninja ... usw. für ein paar Spiele wird er aber ganz schön viel Zeit reinstecken müssen zb.: Assassins Creed Reihe, Batman Reihe, The Elder Scroll Reihe, Mount and Blade Reihe, Dragon Age Reihe .... usw.

Ich hatte auch mal eine Liste mit Spielen die ich mir mal vorgenommen habe durch zu spielen aber bis heute fehlte mir die Motivation dafür gewisse Spiele weiter zu spielen.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Januar 2016)

stevem schrieb:


> Naja komische Spieleliste für sein Vorhaben, den da sind so manche Spiele dabei die man gar nicht wirklich durchspielen kann zb Star Wars Battlefront 2, Left 4 Dead, Blood Bowl usw. andere Spiele wiederum eignen sich ganz gut da man sie schnell durchgespielt hat zb.: Crysis, Aliens vs Predator, Ninja ... usw.
> 
> Ich hatte auch mal eine Liste mit Spielen die ich mir mal vorgenommen habe durch zu spielen aber bis heute fehlte mir die Motivation dafür gewisse Spiele weiter zu spielen.



auf dem Bild sind auch paar doppelt drauf (z.B. diverse CoDs)


----------



## VerspieltZugetextet (17. Januar 2016)

Ich frage mich gerade ob man das überhaupt schaffen kann, es kommen ja immer neue Spiele nach während man die bereits erhältlichen Titel durchspielt.
Außer man nimmt halt nur einen IST-Zustand zum Zeitpunkt des Starts, wie oldsql-Triso sagt.


----------



## LSD-Goat (17. Januar 2016)

Vermutlich der Acc irgendeiner norwegischen Spiele Zeitschrift die grad ne Story braucht weil die Konkurrenz nix brauchbares zum abschreiben gebracht hat^^


----------



## MichaelG (17. Januar 2016)

1400 Spiele langen nicht. Ich hab schon über 1600 Spiele nur bei Steam. Und das sind bei weitem nicht alle. Ich würde mal grob auf eine 6-stellige Zahl tippen.


----------



## Spassbremse (17. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 1400 Spiele langen nicht. Ich hab schon über 1600 Spiele nur bei Steam. Und das sind bei weitem nicht alle. Ich würde mal grob auf eine 6-stellige Zahl tippen.



Nein, das wäre deutlich zuviel. Vor ein paar Monaten gab's einen Artikel, bei dem von ~6000 Titeln bei Steam die Rede war. Wenn Du also 1600 Spiele auf Steam besitzt, hast Du bereits gut ein Viertel des Gesamtangebotes in Deinem Besitz.


----------



## SmokeOnFire (17. Januar 2016)

Es gibt ja viele Life Challanges wo es eher um das stetige Streben geht als um das tatsächliche Erreichen. Er wird sicher so eine Menge sehr verschiedene Titel erleben. Zum Glück vielleicht für ihn gibt es viele Titel, die auch relativ zügig durch sind, in max 10 Std. Andererseits gibts ne Menge Roguelike Random Generated Kram wo es viele Anläufe braucht um es überhaupt zu schaffen, wenn es überhaupt ein klares Ende gibt. Wenn ich an z.B. FTL denke, da hab ichs nach zig Anläufen noch nicht gepackt. Naja solangs ihm Spaß macht und der Rest des Lebens nicht drunter leidet.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Januar 2016)

Einige Sandboxes wie Minecraft sind afaik auch open End.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Januar 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Shadow_Man wohnt in Norwegen?



Sehr geil. Hrhr. Musste voll lachen, als ich deinen Kommentar gelesen hab  

Die Spieleanzahl ist aber gespenstisch nahe dran. Bei mir sinds auf Steam aktuell 1429.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Januar 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Nein, das wäre deutlich zuviel. Vor ein paar Monaten gab's einen Artikel, bei dem von ~6000 Titeln bei Steam die Rede war. Wenn Du also 1600 Spiele auf Steam besitzt, hast Du bereits gut ein Viertel des Gesamtangebotes in Deinem Besitz.



B ich 6-stellig geschrieben ? War eigentlich auf 5-stellig aus. Was sagt uns das ? Erst überlegen und dann schreiben.


----------



## copius (17. Januar 2016)

Woher und wie ist eigentlich dieses coole Bild entstanden? So würde ich gerne auch mal meine Bibliothek zusammenfassen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (18. Januar 2016)

Tja, ein Mann will möglichst viele Spiele durchspielen. Das ist... ausgesprochen gewöhnlich und unaufregend.


----------



## Maiernator (18. Januar 2016)

Steckdosenmann schrieb:


> Der ist bekloppt, und sollte ins Heim.


Ich hab gehört es gibt Menschen die jeden Tag einen Ball in ein großes Tor zu treten versuchen und die machen das mehrmals, mehrere Stunden am Tag. Andere wiederum werfen einen kleinen Pfeil gegen eine Scheibe an der Wand, jeden Tag.
Der Standpunkt ob tetwas verück oder bekloppt ist, hängt von jedem selbst ab, die Frage ist eher ob man damit glücklich ist, andere damit belästigt oder keine Kontrolle darüber hat.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (18. Januar 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Sehr geil. Hrhr. Musste voll lachen, als ich deinen Kommentar gelesen hab
> 
> Die Spieleanzahl ist aber gespenstisch nahe dran. Bei mir sinds auf Steam aktuell 1429.



Du hast eine zu geringe Durchschnittsspielzeit pro Woche, um da jemals ranzukommen  Step up you game bro ^^


----------



## Worrel (18. Januar 2016)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört es gibt Menschen die jeden Tag einen Ball in ein großes Tor zu treten versuchen und die machen das mehrmals, mehrere Stunden am Tag. Andere wiederum werfen einen kleinen Pfeil gegen eine Scheibe an der Wand, jeden Tag.


Es gibt noch Verrücktere, die ihre Wochenenden damit zubringen, den Leuten dabei zuzusehen, wie sie auf einem Rasenstück hin- und herlaufen und sich  nicht einig werden können, in welche Richtung dieses Rundleder denn nun soll. Und wenn es dann endlich geschafft ist, das Ding in eins der Tore zu befördern, hängt die Entscheidung über die Reaktion des Zuschauers davon ab, welche Hemdfarbe der Täter trägt.  Und wer jetzt denkt, die hätten ihr Problem der Richtungsfindung damit geklärt: von wegen: die fangen einfach wieder von vorne an!

Manche helfen in ihrer Freizeit sogar Pflanzen beim Wachsen. Aber wehe, wenn die das dann zu erfolgreich machen! Dann werden die Überschwänglinge mit Stumpf und Stiel ausgerodet.

Wieder andere bezahlen Geld, damit ihnen Witze erzählt werden und freuen sich, wenn sie diese schon kennen.

Manche zahlen sogar Geld, um anderen beim Autofahren zusehen zu dürfen. Das Lustige daran ist, daß sich für diese Fahrer keiner interessieren würde, wenn sie woanders Autofahren würden und sie letztendlich nur deshalb für das Publikum interessant sind, weil sie dort dabei gesehen werden wollen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odin333 (18. Januar 2016)

"Nicht nur kann der verheiratete Vater..."

Ich frage mich, wie lange er wohl noch verheiratet sein wird...


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Januar 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> "Nicht nur kann der verheiratete Vater..."
> 
> Ich frage mich, wie lange er wohl noch verheiratet sein wird...



Das kommt auf die Frau an. Es gibt doch heute einige Frauen, die selbst Computerspielbegeistert sind. Die gucken dir dann auch beim Zocken zu oder zocken selbst mit, wenn es z.B. Coop Spiele sind.


----------



## Worrel (18. Januar 2016)

> Circa zwei Stunden täglich, am Wochenende auch mehr, verbringt Multitasker vor dem heimischen Bildschirm, um an seinem Projekt zu "arbeiten".


Ist ja die Frage, wieviel Freizeit er in Relation damit mit seiner Familie verbringen kann. Wenn man nach Job, Heimfahrt, Einkaufen, Abendessen eh nur 2 Stunden übrig hat und diese komplett mit Spielen statt Familie zukleistert, ist das logischerweise was anderes, als wenn man bspweise als Hausmann morgens und nachmittags jeweils ne Stunde dazwischen quetschen kann, während die Waschmaschine rödelt oder die Kinder eh selbständig Hausaufgaben machen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Januar 2016)

Sisyphusarbeit! Der Steam-Katalog wächst stetig. Nicht mal 2 Leben würden ausreichen um dieses Vorhaben zu meistern.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Januar 2016)

Grundsätzlich wäre das schon alles spielbar, wenn nichts Neues erscheinen würde. Das fängt ja jetzt im Januar schon wieder an: Dragon's Dogma, Resident Evil Zero HD und Rise of the Tomb Raider gleich. Im Februar sowas wie XCom 2, Street Fighter 5 und Mighty No.9. Im März Far Cry 4, im April Dark Souls 3 usw usw. Dazu immer mal wieder Perlen aus dem Indiebereich.
Da kommt man kaum dazu das bisherige alte anzugehen. Klingt blöd, aber ist so, heute erscheinen einfach zu viele Spiele. Ich frage mich immer, wer soll das alles spielen?


----------



## knarfe1000 (18. Januar 2016)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Verheiratet und Kind. Ob das auf Dauer gut geht? Bin gespannt ob seine Familie das mitmacht



Vielleicht sind die ja froh, ihn nicht mehr ertragen zu müssen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (18. Januar 2016)

Ich bin ja der Meinung, dass sich auch ein Familienvater Zeit für sich gönnen und seinem Hobby nachgehen darf. Nur weil er sich zwei Stunden täglich Zeit nimmt, vielleicht nachdem Frau und Kind schon im Bett liegen, muss er kein Unmensch sein. Weiß man ja erstmal nicht. Woher kommt es eigentlich, dass viele Leute immer automatisch etwas Schlimmes annehmen, voreilige Schlüsse ziehen und gar dazu übergehen, jemanden wie diesen Herren anzugreifen oder zu beleidigen, nur weil er ein solches Vorhaben hat (auch wenn er das Ziel, wie er selbst weiß, nie erreicht - aber darum geht es im ja nun nicht)? Weiß man schon, warum das so ist? Gibts da Studien?


----------



## VerspieltZugetextet (18. Januar 2016)

*luft hol* Sorry, das wird etwas länger....



Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Verheiratet und Kind. Ob das auf Dauer gut geht? Bin gespannt ob seine Familie das mitmacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das kommt auf die Frau an. Es gibt doch heute einige Frauen, die selbst Computerspielbegeistert sind. Die gucken dir dann auch beim Zocken zu oder zocken selbst mit, wenn es z.B. Coop Spiele sind.



Richtig. Hier ist so ne Frau 

Bei uns ist es allerdings genau anders rum: Ich (als Frau) bin die nerdige  PC-Freakin die gerne Games daddelt und mein Mann hat zwar einen PC, aber  den nutzt er nur zum Surfen, Arbeiten oder alle Schaltjahre mal für ein  Autorennspiel, und da hat er glaub ich nicht mal 1 Stunde gespielt. XBOne  musste im Herbst auf seinen Wunsch hin angeschafft werden (ich wollte die nicht, ich hab eine PS4 und bin glücklich damit)  und mit dem Lego Dimensions was dazu gekauft werden musste, hat er 20  Min. gespielt, dann flog der Controller in die Ecke und der Herr verließ  maulend das Zimmer. Seitdem ist beides Deko. Zu Weihnachten hab ich ihm  Forza Horizon 2 geschenkt - das hat er bis heute nicht mal angespielt  (ich geb dann meine Bemühungen auch echt auf jetzt  Das wird kein Gamer mehr)
Ist was am PC kaputt oder braucht er neue Teile muss ich ran. Wenn was  nicht funktioniert bin aber auch ich dran Schuld (logisch )

Ich find das btw. immer sehr faszinierend wenn wir zusammen in nem  Elektrogeschäft sind, egal ob PC-Fachmarkt, MM oder wasweißich.. ich  frage was, der Verkäufer redet aber in 99% der Fälle dann meinen Mann  an. 
Ääääh ich schweife ab. 

Jedenfalls ist das ein Hobby was er so überhaupt nicht teilt und manchmal auch nicht nachvollziehen kann. Das oben geschriebene sollte dies nur mal verdeutlichen.

Die Liebe fragt aber auch nicht danach ob man die selben Hobbys hat oder nicht. Man muss nicht zu 100% übereinstimmen in allem. Es kommt auf der einen Seite auf Akzeptanz an und auf der anderen Seite es nicht zu übertreiben. Und auf Prioritätensetzung.

Man muss für eine Beziehung und eine Familie nicht seine Hobbys aufgeben, das tut der Beziehung auch nicht gut. Und ein Partner der das verlangt, setzt meiner Meinung nach langfristig seine Beziehung aufs Spiel denn früher oder später knallts dann, weil sich die Unzufriedenheit aufstaut. Ich würde das nie verlangen. Ich beschwer mich allerdings schon von Zeit zu Zeit wenn mein Mann es übertreibt und tagelang ununterbrochen von den Unterschieden zwischen 3 Plattenspielern labert o.ä.  Und er beschwert sich auch mal bei mir wenn er sich vernachlässigt fühlt weil ich seiner Meinung nach zu viel am PC sitze. Quasi ein geben und nehmen 

Der Partner hat ja meist auch ein Hobby was er in der Zeit ausüben kann. Bei uns hat es sich inzwischen so eingebürgert dass mein Mann in der Zeit, in der ich am PC sitze, etwas schaut was ich nicht mag. Er ist sehr Film-, Serien- und Dokubegeistert und manches davon find ich halt - nett ausgedrückt - langweilig oder ist nicht mein Genre. Oder er sitzt selbst am PC und stöbert nach Filmen, Plattenspielern oder Vinyls. Oft fährt er auch nach der Arbeit noch zu seinem Plattenladen. Da mag ich nicht mit, denn er stöbert da meist nur stundenlang und kauft nix und das nervt mich immer sehr weil das so ergebnislos ist. Damit kann ich irgendwie nicht. Daher für beide entspannter wenn ich zuhause bleibe und er allein hinfährt 
Bevor man gelangweilt rumhockt (oder in eben genannten Fall steht) und am Ende durch frustrierte Kommentare noch Streit ausbricht, kann man seine Zeit doch anders nutzen und jeder tut das, was ihm Spaß macht. Das heißt ja nicht dass man sich nicht liebt oder so. Ich glaube Zeit für sich und seine Hobbys zu haben ist wichtig. Es ist aber auch wichtig sich Zeit für seine Familie zu nehmen, keine Frage. Sonst hat man irgendwann keine mehr.




Worrel schrieb:


> Ist ja die Frage, wieviel Freizeit er in Relation damit mit seiner Familie verbringen kann. Wenn man nach Job, Heimfahrt, Einkaufen, Abendessen eh nur 2 Stunden übrig hat und diese komplett mit Spielen statt Familie zukleistert, ist das logischerweise was anderes, als wenn man bspweise als Hausmann morgens und nachmittags jeweils ne Stunde dazwischen quetschen kann, während die Waschmaschine rödelt oder die Kinder eh selbständig Hausaufgaben machen.



Eben, die richtige Zeiteinteilung machts!
Ich kann die Spiele (und YouTube) meistens auch zwischen Geld verdienen, Haushalt, Mann, Kind und Hund quetschen und die kriegen sogar obendrein noch täglich frisches Essen ohne MaggiFix.  Und ein Elternsprecheramt hab ich auch noch an der Backe, das frisst auch Zeit.
Wobei das nicht heißt dass ich täglich nen durchgetakteten Stundenplan habe. Wenn Zeit übrig bleibt nutze ich die, wenn nicht, bleibt der PC halt mal aus. Ich setze die Prioritäten klar bei Kind und Familie, nicht beim PC.


----------



## Tori1 (19. Januar 2016)

Was man nicht alles macht für seine 5 Minuten Ruhm... Naja Valve wird sich freuen...


----------



## Tori1 (19. Januar 2016)

Ach ja  und ab wann ist ein MMO durchgespielt ?


----------



## Worrel (19. Januar 2016)

Tori1 schrieb:


> Ach ja  und ab wann ist ein MMO durchgespielt ?


Letzter Absatz des Newstextes:


> Vorerst konzentriert sich der norwegische Spieler, der andere dazu inspiriert, ihren sogenannten Pile of Shame in Angriff zu nehmen, auf Singleplayer-Spiele. Titel wie Dota 2 oder Counter-Strike seien schlichtweg nicht durchspielbar. Eine Lösung dafür will sich Multitasker überlegen, nachdem er sämtliche Einzelspielertitel durchgespielt hat.


----------



## Kartamus (19. Januar 2016)

Ich kann meine Steam Library niemals komplett spielen, denn ich bin süchtig nach World of Warcraft


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (19. Januar 2016)

VerspieltZugetextet schrieb:


> Richtig. Hier ist so ne Frau
> 
> Bei uns ist es allerdings genau anders rum: Ich (als Frau) bin die nerdige  PC-Freakin die gerne Games daddelt und mein Mann hat zwar einen PC, aber  den nutzt er nur zum Surfen, Arbeiten oder alle Schaltjahre mal für ein  Autorennspiel, und da hat er glaub ich nicht mal 1 Stunde gespielt. [..]



Echt interessant, das alles mal anders herum zu hören. Wenn meine Freundin etwas mit mir spielt, dann sind es meist Nintendo-Titel. Ansonsten ist sie doch meist bei Puzzlern oder Wimmelbildspielen. Da brauche ich auch nicht versuche, ihr den Sinn eines CS GOs oder Heroes of the Storms zu erklären, dafür lässt sie sich gar nicht begeistern. Richtig überrascht hat sie mich damit, dass sie unheimlich gerne God of War gezockt hat. Da denkt man, die Erzieher-Gene verhindern mehr Gewalt als bei Mario, aber da reißt sie einen Kopf nach dem anderen ab und lacht sich dabei halb kaputt 

Was allgemein das Thema Frauen und Videospiele angeht, so habe ich bei meinen 200 Matchmaking-Spielen CSGO mit noch keinem einzigen Mädel gesprochen, geschweige mit einem deutschen. Ich meine klar, 50% mit denen man spielt sind entweder Russen oder Kiddies oder beides, aber (leider) nie weiblich. Wird Zeit, dass sich da mal was ändert  Also entweder es gibt noch zu wenige, oder sie trauen sich nicht, das Mikro anzuschalten, der Name sagt in beiden Richtungen ja kaum noch was aus


----------

